# Bench work top - what material?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that I have my bench work created, I'm kinda stuck at the table top piece.

My problem (amongst other things) is that I want to somehow create the scenery so I can break it down and pack it up if need be - and if possible.

I'm not very good with a jig saw and was kinda leaning towards foam insulation as the base.

I do have some very thin veneer type material that I currently have laid down and was thinking of putting the foam on top of that and building up. Here's a link to that thread with the pics:http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6449

I'm pretty stuck at the moment going back and forth as to what is within my limited capabilities.

Thoughts? Ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Foam is fine unless you want to do any under table mounted switch machines.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Since I don't know what under table mounted switch machines are - I guess the foam is the way to go.

If I did want to mount something under the table, I could always create a shelf, no?

Thanks Sean.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Under table switch machines mount under you turnouts and control their movement either electricly or manually.
They won't work if your table is too thick.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, I have one or two of those (lower picture) was wondering what is was for.

At the present, I don't have any switches for the HO layout and all the switches for the O are in line with the track.

Thanks for the pics and the understanding - I just love learning all these new things.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> Foam is fine unless you want to do any under table mounted switch machines.


if one so desires those are possible even with foam. will involve just a bit more cutting


----------

